# >>>>TWEAK UR  K750i<<<<(must read for all k750 users...)



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 3, 2006)

guys now there is many things to be done with k750 like....

---increase ur inbox msg capacity to  40,000 !!!! did u see it....its 40,000
---remove the shutter sound
---change the menu icons to ur fav......
---delete the operator logo....
---increase ur video quality
---change the delivery report tone...!!!
---activate the "WIRELESS VILLAGE" service in ur phone
---chaNGE the layout of the media player to uber cool windows media player    11 version.....(just the layout, not the the core.......)<<<so far this tweak is been associated with some kind of bug..or problemm....so i appeal to all...not to tweak this one alone...i too had  the proble and was forced to reverse it...>>>>>
---change the size of ur mms
---restore and backup voice dialling voices ....
---insert new tone for starup and shutdown
---can also change to backstreet layout ...as in w550 and other phones...
---remove the hissing sound in the media player....
---remove the hp print application and save 361kb


AND MUCH MORE...

since i cant explain everything here ...i am giviing a external link.....


brief explanation here:::>> *www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=124105&start=0(if u cant view then..u need to register....)

entire explanation and discussion is here ::::>>*www.tinux-design.nl/Tweak-u-SE.php?page=home&lang=en

and also here ::::>>>*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=123260(if u cant view then..u need to register....)


guys this is one worth try......but dont do anything silly with FAR MANAGER...........its absouletly serious stuff......u are playing with ur phones soul....do any mistake.....then thats it.....u are gone.!!!!be carefull...
i have changed the inbox size...player layout...delivery report tone ......icons......etc....etc......cooooollllll

PLEASE TAKE A BACKUP OF UR FILE...U R CHANGING........WITH THE SAME FAR MANAGER....if u are doubtful..please doont try...

!!!!i am not responsible for any of ur activities.......!!!!!!!!!!!!
u may also need USB flash drivers.......and dcu-60 cable 

any questio0n...post here!!!!

play carefully.......!!!!1


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 5, 2006)

Ya, I too got into this a few days ago
You can check my complete Mac OS X transformation for K750i in Esato software forums


----------



## paraman (Jul 5, 2006)

Naveen, thanks a lot. I am a k750i owner and this helped me a lot.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 8, 2006)

thnx naveen for the info!
Tell me one thing.
The forum mentions that we can use *DCU60* USB cable for this hack but the Sony Ericsson official site mentions that SE K700i doesnt support this cable!

So should I purchase a DCU60 cable, will it work with my K700i ?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 8, 2006)

Why did you only mention K750i. This could seriously discourage a LOT of other users of SE phones. The site specifically mentions that the following phones support these mods:
K750, W800 
K500, K700, S700 
K600, Z800 
W550

For example, I was ignoring this topic but then I realised that SE phones are all basically the same and I might get a few tips for my W550i too and visited your topic. Please change the title! 

And THANKS! Thanks a LOT! You are next to God!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 8, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx naveen for the info!
> Tell me one thing.
> The forum mentions that we can use *DCU60* USB cable for this hack but the Sony Ericsson official site mentions that SE K700i doesnt support this cable!
> 
> So should I purchase a DCU60 cable, will it work with my K700i ?



sorry i am a college going student far off from my home...so cant able to keep in touch with this forum...

YES u can use ur cable dcu60...i used it ...and i have changed them....

as earlierly mentioned there is a mac os transformation pack avail on that site...and its worth changing into...i am going to change 9in to that this weekend...

DONY FORGET TO BACKUP THE ORIGINAL FILE...please back them up...if possible burn them and keep it safe.....good luck



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Why did you only mention K750i. This could seriously discourage a LOT of other users of SE phones. The site specifically mentions that the following phones support these mods:
> K750, W800
> K500, K700, S700
> K600, Z800
> ...


 sorry man..i wasnt sure whether these phones are listed and can be used...as far as i concern..i should be sure of wht i am sayiong..since i have changed thm..i was sure it can be done.,.....
thanku for mentioning about other phones also...its a very bright day for SE users......now all mokia will do is sit back a and see how this wonderful puupa(SE PHONES) change it a beautiful butterfly.......all thanks to FAR manger and other contributiors all around the world..who made life easy for us....

and i wish to say that ....DO TAKE BACK UP OF UR FILES WHICH EVER U CHANGE......PLEASE .......


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 9, 2006)

thnx buddy!
I'll purchase the cable & will do some r&d with my lovely K700i...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 9, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx buddy!
> I'll purchase the cable & will do some r&d with my lovely K700i...


 i am extrwemely sorry man....it does seems it doesnt support....i am extremely sorry for that....i dont know...i think u can query there in that site about this ........i thought u were talking about k750.....i didnt see u mentioned about the k700.....sorry
i simply dony know man.....


----------



## aryayush (Jul 9, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> will do some r&d with my lovely K700i


Quoted sheerly for witty quotient! 

Please visit this thread for addressing all your queries regarding this program and for a few tips and brilliant tutorials:
Using FAR manager in the K750/W800 filesystem

Hope that helps! 

Edit: K700 *IS* supported, naveen_reloaded. Go ahead, Vishal. :thumbs up:


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 9, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Edit: K700 *IS* supported, naveen_reloaded. Go ahead, Vishal. :thumbs up:


 aryayush...he is talking about DCU 60 cable not the software FAR.....thats why i sadi i dont know wether that cable can support...anyway thanku for that contribution....


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 9, 2006)

Guys, please check my Mac OS X v1.25 Pack at Esato Software forums......trust me, its worth checking out
Leave comments here


----------



## reddragon (Jul 9, 2006)

hi  all , I just want to know feature-wise whats the difference between SE k700i and 750i ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 9, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> hi  all , I just want to know feature-wise whats the difference between SE k700i and 750i ??



u can do a comparison on the sonyericsson.com website itself...


simply to put in K750: 2 megapixel cam,external card slot,usb connectivity,
k700: vga cam,no slot(internal 40 MB),


other things are almost same... i might have missed some points ...but check it on the SE site..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 9, 2006)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Guys, please check my Mac OS X v1.25 Pack at Esato Software forums......trust me, its worth checking out
> Leave comments here


Would have helped if you had provided some information about it and at least the link to it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 9, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Would have helped if you had provided some information about it and at least the link to it.



*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=124780


ok i give the link..
this is simple....someone has compiled a set of icons..themes..and altered menu.ml file with different layout....

hust go there and u will find wht i am talking about...

dont know wht and all packs gona come...????

and ia m afraid whether some one can take this advantage and do some mischef with our phone....hope it doesnt happen..
ayu..... i have changed the layout as dock...and man...k750 ROCKS...

if u have changed the media player skin...please undo it...it has some bugs man,.,,,,like memory overloading...stuffs like that...

hope this is fine...


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for providing the link
I've made this pack after I read about the icon-changing
The instructions are written in the readme file, so please read that
Also, if u have any problems, please post them here or at Esato, so I can clarify them


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 15, 2006)

guys it seems there is a solutioin for that media player skin bug......

very soon i will post it here

how many of u have changed these things????


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2006)

I unfortunately couldn't!  My phone has 'CID49' and they haven't found a hack for it yet... and they say it isn't likely to come anytime soon.


----------



## aadipa (Jul 18, 2006)

@naveen_reloaded:
I got this when it was posted with that FAR Plugin.. I did changed my W800i camera image quality from default 85% to 95%. At that time, many of my friends asked me to blog this story. But I refused, because such firmware hacks voids the phone warranty. I request you to edit your first post and clearly mention this warranty thing.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 18, 2006)

Will This Work For Se Z600???


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 21, 2006)

Common Guys Reply>>>hey Vishal Atleast U Reply


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 21, 2006)

I got this from the site:



> Now we can access internal file system on *K300,K500,k700,S700,K750,W800* using service cable OR our lovely usb cable DCU-60!
> DSS-25 deskstand not supported
> 
> Only *CID29* and *CID36* phones are currently supported. You can check your CID by davinci flasher (Read CID/Test cable button)
> ...


It seems that it doesnt support ur phone!


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 21, 2006)

WHAT IS THIS CID 36 and CID29???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 29, 2006)

i dont know about wht cdi means but u could find out using davinci flash client....


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 30, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> i dont know about wht cdi means but u could find out using davinci flash client....



i guess that s/w is paid and not free....??


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

This thing truly rocks.....

i tried it in my frnds celll nd it worked....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 3, 2006)

guys another thing is .....problems arising from far manger are considered to be minor.....i have been playing around for a long time...its becoming as tho opening a my document and putting in some files and removing some ...altering some...
fun !!!!! the end result........WOW!!!


----------

